# L Rose & Co Bottle



## chcjbilik

I was wondering if anyone can give me the correct info about a bottle that I have. It has L Rose & Co. on it and is patterned with roses. I think it is handmade, according to your criteria that a seam on the lip means it is machine made. There is a number on the bottom, looks like 0311 and a seam up each side. I saw one on ebay that said it was West Australian and from 1910-1920, but other info about the company suggests otherwise. I would like to sell it, but I don't know where or how much to ask. I bought it for $1 at a yard sale.


----------



## capsoda

Hey Heidi, L. Rose & Co. was founded in 1865 by Lauchlin Rose of Edinburgh, England. The company preserved lime juice in rum so it could be carried on ships for the crews to prevent scurvy.

 In 1867 Rose patented a process to preserve citrus juice without the addition of alcohol. They used very ornate bottles like yours to put up the juice. Your bottle was probable used between 1870 and 1920. 

 I don't know how much it would be worth but one with limes on it sold for $6 on ebay not long ago.


----------



## bearswede

Hey Warren...

  Just a further note, that ties in with my new obsession for Broad Arrow bottles:

  It is believed that the black glass sealed bottles found in places such as Bermuda probably held Rose's patented lime juice formula...




  Ron


----------



## capsoda

Hey Ron, I've heard that too. They called it Rose Rum Because the lime juice was preserved with rum but old Lauchlin Rose got out of the extra taxes for the rum because of his family's ties with shipping and the Royal Navy.


----------



## chcjbilik

FYI It sold on ebay for $4. I was a little disappointed!


----------



## capsoda

Bummer......


----------

